# Jinx is too funny



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This dog always cracks me up.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh! ADORABLE!!! my daughter and I laughed through the whole thing! thanks for sharing!  Tillie didn't even bother to pop her head up... lol


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So cute! I laughed when the camera panned up to Gryff.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

so cute!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, I loved it! Great video. Very funny.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipersmom said:


> So cute! I laughed when the camera panned up to Gryff.


Bahaha! Me too 
And Freddie is wondering who is barking right now lol


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie and Zoey came running to watch the video !


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

lol. The shot of Gryff is priceless!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahaha So funny. Love him.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what entertainment!!! Very sweet to watch!! Such a cutie you have!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I watched it twice it was so cute.
Jinx is hilarious and Gryff is so mature!

(Love the doggie-steps at the foot of the bed)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff Ivy. Yeah Gryff was funny too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That.... is.....too....cute!!!! my how Jinx has grown. and such a handsome little man!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The two of them run around here like maniacs, but Gryff is still so totally chill. If I could go back in time, I would have named them Bert and Ernie. They are totally 100% just like them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha! Too cute. I was cracking up!


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Too cute!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Very cute! Ume was barking at the video and Momo was just chilling.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute, I love when they interact with toys. The little remote controled helicopter is fun too...maybe next years gift...looks like they won't tire of this one for awhile.


----------

